# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة حان اللّقاء .....للشاعر عادل سعداوي

## عادل سعداوي

*حــــــان اللّـــقــاء....




يا ثريـّات الغرام

يا مصابيح المنى

يا رياح الوصل هبّي

فوق أوطان الهوى

ازرعي الحقل زهورا

يعبق منها النّدى

وانثري حبّات عشق

ينهل منها الثـّرى

إنّها الأفراح حـلّت

بعدما حان اللّقاء

إنّها الأحزان ولّت

بعدما الهجر انتهى

***
إلتقينا حين صبح

فأضاءت شمسنا

نرسم ميثاق عشق

نستردّ عهدنا

بعدما الحبّ تجلّى

بعدما الودّ ارتوى

يا سجلاّت الغرام

دوّني أفراحنا

واكتبي تاريخ حبّ

يبدأ اليوم هنـــــا



مع تحيات الشاعر 
عادل سعداوي*

----------

